# Monitor 'klackt'



## therealcharlie (15. September 2005)

Also ich habe einen Montiro von Acer ergattert, bezeichnung 79g, den ich mittels BNC-Kabel an meine VGA-Anschluss angeschlossen hab. Nun macht das Ding aber in regelmäßigem Abstand 'klack' und wird kurz Schwarz um kurz darauf wieder das Bild zu zeigen. Da der Monitor ein Geschenk war (war aber vorher voll Funktionsfähig) ist keine Anleitung dabei. Weiß jmnd. woran dieses klacken liegen könnte?


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

Hi!
mal ne Frage, macht der Immer "klack" wenn du z.b ein Programm(Spiel z.b.)
startest, und sich dann im Programm die Auflösung/ oder Bildwiederholfrequenz ändert?
Oder kommt es so 2-3 mal wenn du Windows hochfährst?
Wenn ja dann kann ich dich beruhigen.

Ich hab auch nen älteren Monitor von Belinea. Der macht das auch. ^^
war am Anfang auch Skeptisch. Aber das scheint das Ding so ansich zu haben.


Mfg Jaquline


----------



## therealcharlie (16. September 2005)

das hatte ich auch schon gedacht, es hört sich nämlich exakt so an. aber es ist einfach während des normalen windows-betriebes. und da ich links den acer und rechts einen tft stehen hab, der das natürlich nicht macht, ist das ganz schön störend. ich hab jetzt mal den acer kundendienst angeschrieben. ich vermute ja, dass es da irgendeine einstellung gibt, die alle paar minuten eine neujustierung durchführt. nur gefunden hab ichs noch nicht*gg*


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

achso.
wobei ich nicht glaube das es sowas gibt. ich lass mich allerdingsgerne
eines besseren belehren.
bin mal gespannt was acer schreibt.
kannst dich ja schonmal auf die suche bei ebay machen, wenn der doch
kaputt sein sollte.
hab vor 2 jahren meinen crt-monitor für 40€ gehohlt, der funktioniert top.


Mfg Jaquline


----------



## therealcharlie (16. September 2005)

hm, laut acer soll ich den monitor zu ihnen bringen und reparieren lassen. ich werd mir demnächst einfach 2 21"CRT holen, dann hab ich wenigstens 2 gleiche, die nicht klacken *grml*
aber trotzdem danke ;-)


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

so kann mans auch machen, ich würd aber trotzdem
vorher den Moni in reparatur bringen lassen (vorausgesetzt es kostet
nix) und ihn dann bei ebay reinsetzten. ^^



Mfg Jaquline


----------

